# Oh my goodness!! :D



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Just got a phone call from a columnist from the Kansas City Star who writes a "Getting Started" column about new businesses in the KC area. So it looks like we will be in there twice, once in November regarding our bars soaps, and then again in a couple of months for the laundry soap when it gets into Whole Foods (every time I turn around, they need some additional paperwork!!) I guess I'd better make a bunch of soap, huh??


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

How exciting! Congrats!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

That is great!!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes.....make a bunch of soap! Our sales went through the roof when we had an article on us in the Lincoln paper.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

That's awesome, Stacey! Congratulations!!!


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

wonderful!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Very happy for you! You have great products and I am sure the more people that use it the more you will be talked about. Congrats!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thankyouverymuch. (Said in best Elvis voice.)


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

What perfect timing. The article will plant the idea in the heads of thousands right before the holidays! Congrats!


----------

